# home or rescue for young cat living in a shed



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have just had a message about a young cat that is living in a shed!! can anyone help him. this is all the info i have at moment:
possibly 6-7 months old, male, black and white, quite skinny.
the owner moved in with her girlfriend then decided that the landlord didn't like animals so they have put him in the shed. i really would like to find this little fellow a home or rescue.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Very sad. You havent said which area?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you can get a photo i may have a home in mind who is currently on the waiting list, they have been home checked.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Very sad. You havent said which area?


sorry i'm in wolverhampton west midlands.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Any news on this little man?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

if someone can get him to Northampton (or nearer to) I can help xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we have everything arranged for saturday to get him to catcoonz. it looks like she has a home for him lined up too. i will be dropping him off to fierceabby on saturday morning, then she will take him the rest of the journey to catcoonz. i love this forum and everyone on here. you are all fantastic - when help is needed you all rally round to help. thankyou so much:thumbup:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Brilliant and cats galore if you need any more help with any more cats feel free to pm me as im in the west midlands


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes this cat is now sorted to come to me saturday. 
Ive booked a vet health check for monday morning and will have vaccinations, microchip and neuter next week.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Oh it's lovely that he might already have a home! Little darling xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update: we dont think Felix is coming into rescue, somebody has fallen in love with him so he may stay where he is.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Update: we dont think Felix is coming into rescue, somebody has fallen in love with him so he may stay where he is.


Yep, just put the phone down, it's nice really that he doesn't have to go through the potential stress of travelling too. I love a happy ending


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm really happy that he has a new home - and i know it is a perfect home too, but i also feel really bad about the fact that he had a new home lined up and the people have been let down. plus the fact that CC had done a home check etc and i wasted her time in a way. but like CC has said, at least she has a home lined up for another cat when the right one shows up in the rescue


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad the little lad has a new home lined up, no more than he deserves.
Catcoonz, I'm sure your home check will come in handy soon enough


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its all turned out well, this family have since fallen in love with a CPL kitten black and white so at least another rescue has a home even if its not one of mine.
Every cat/kitten in rescue deserves a wonderful home, thats what matters.
Its not wasting my time, a happy ending is all we want. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just to show that felix - now named Cisco after 'the cisco kid' - has settled into his new home


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just thought i'd let you all know that i met this little fellow today at my uncles. he is adorable:001_wub:. he is so sweet natured and gentle, he simply sits in your arms for a cuddle. no wonder my uncle couldn't part with him. CC it's a good job he didn't make it to you - you would have wanted to keep him too. mind you i think fierceabby would have had trouble handing him over to you too - he is a gorgeous little cutie


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The photo was enough for me to want to keep him, bet Carly was pulling her hair out  she tells me im too soft which is why Bella is staying with me.
I dread Toula having her kittens, now that will be hard letting them go.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The photo was enough for me to want to keep him, bet Carly was pulling her hair out  she tells me im too soft which is why Bella is staying with me.
> I dread Toula having her kittens, now that will be hard letting them go.


i found it really hard to part with 3 of tabitha's kittens but at least they went to family so i still see and hear about them. i can't wait to see toula's babies and isn't there another one who is due too?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The other pregnant rescue girl is with Lauren, i have 2 mc's of my own due 9th and 12th april.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The other pregnant rescue girl is with Lauren, i have 2 mc's of my own due 9th and 12th april.


i could have sworn there was another there's so much going on i'm getting totally confused


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I dread Toula having her kittens, now that will be hard letting them go.


Read this just after reading about your unexpected arrivals . Made me smile.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just aswell Toula had 2 kittens so they hopefully can be rehomed together, Toula has a home lined up after the kittens have gone and shes been neutered.


----------

